# New wheels!!!!! pics



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi all just put some new rims on the car. Just thought id see what you think


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They'd be really nice if some vandal hadn't been along and spray painted all over them.

Hadn't you noticed?


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

EHH NO I DIDNT NOTICE THAT. course i did thats why i bought them


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

black rims is really nice on your car but with these pics, we don't really see what they look like...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I wouldn't normally comment on anyoneâ€™s car in a derogatory manner but as you're asking - then I think it looks awful with those wheels - sorry but you did ask. The thing is, if you're happy with it then that's fine.

Graham


----------



## djtimodj (Aug 10, 2005)

You just made me want a red and black TT !!!!! looks cool!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i like them, reminds me of Daves car from TT Shop... only thing is why buy a QS and put RS4 rims on?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Very Chav sorry don't like. :?


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahhhh its not a QS.. had you fooled. i sprayed the roof and mirrors black and had all the bodykit fitted.There not RS4"s but they are. Audi alloys though


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i like it! goes well with the black roof... looks real mean!

i would have probley gone for gun metal to be safe but it looks cool,

would like good with some big porsche brakes behind them too! :wink:

renzo


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

ps.

u should swap ur titanium lights with my black ones to finish the look!


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Why are you selling yours??


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

na im not sellin mine but i want titanium ones! wouldn't mind swapping thou! :wink:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

I could do that if you wanted. Up to you [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

yea im up 4 dat...

send ya a pm :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

think the pics don't do it justice.

maybe get the rim lip polished silver

but i think side skirts and rear skirt from the audi oem kit, would look good on your car


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks pretty mean as said before but if you want comments then you need better and closer picture

adam if you read his sig then you would have seen it's not a QS


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks mint!

On the headlight front, why not paint the inserts phantom black also? I did it on my QS rep 225 before I got the QS. It looked the nuts!


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Not to my taste but as long as you're happy with the look that's all that matters.
At least you've done something a bit different.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry ive never been a fan of black alloys but the car looks good.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rank. Sorry!

Maybe on black but not as is. Looks like they are primered and ready for a 'proper' colour! :?

P.S. Hope cam's not going to come along and make this a 15 pager!! :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

should have gone to spec savers 8) !!! ha,but you no what they say "each to they own" jimmy Savile would love this, to go with one of his tracksuits [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmm...not my scene personally i think it makes it look a bit 'toy' like...but then i suppose that's all TTs are to us anyway so :lol:

The only black wheels I like are those on Tej's car to be honest.

One question (and im not being facetious)...for the cost of the body kit, respray of roof, mirrors etc...why not just buy a QS to start with? As I say, genuine question, not trying to be clever... (sometimes hard to tell in text!)


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Rank. Sorry!
> 
> Maybe on black but not as is. Looks like they are primered and ready for a 'proper' colour! :?
> 
> P.S. Hope cam's not going to come along and make this a 15 pager!! :wink:


hahahhaah that now infamous thread was hilarious...talk about can of worms...


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

It stands out that's for sure ! personally i would have gone totally mono, but hey if we all liked the same things life would be very boring ! Customising is about being individual so good on yeh [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

The reason i did it was because i got everything cheap and the paint and labour as well. PLus the cars done 18,000 miles since 2003 so its worth hanging onto


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I like the wheels in silver but to be honest black doesnt do it for me :?


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

You need black exhaust tips to get the full QS look. The chrome ones give it away a mile away... 8)

I think the wheels look nice mate, well done :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Now that looks the mutts [smiley=dude.gif]

Really fancy black wheels with silver rim on mine at some point in the future. A bit like the old 1980s 911 but up to date if you know what i mean.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Now that looks the mutts [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Really fancy black wheels with silver rim on mine at some point in the future. A bit like the old 1980s 911 but up to date if you know what i mean.


A la Tej, yes?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

episteme said:


> A la Tej, yes?


Just took a look at TTej's galley, and yes they look very nice!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## S3SteveW (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks good mate 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> Now that looks the mutts [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Really fancy black wheels with silver rim on mine at some point in the future. A bit like the old 1980s 911 but up to date if you know what i mean.


i've seen QS style wheels with black spokes and silver rim, looks ace. would look great on your QS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Martin_TT said:


> The reason i did it was because i got everything cheap and the paint and labour as well. PLus the cars done 18,000 miles since 2003 so its worth hanging onto


I can get sex with a 68yr old prostitute "cheap" - that doesn't mean I want to do it.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jampott said:


> Martin_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The reason i did it was because i got everything cheap and the paint and labour as well. PLus the cars done 18,000 miles since 2003 so its worth hanging onto
> ...


Liar Liar, pants on fire :lol:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

1.. whatever
2.. What are you on about
3.. only a 68 year old hmmm she must be desperate


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> Martin_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The reason i did it was because i got everything cheap and the paint and labour as well. PLus the cars done 18,000 miles since 2003 so its worth hanging onto
> ...


How did you establish this fact??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Martin_TT said:


> 1.. whatever
> 2.. What are you on about
> 3.. only a 68 year old hmmm she must be desperate


I just think trying to turn a perfectly decent TT into a poor replica of a run-out model is a strange thing to do - just because you could do it cheaply, it doesn't make it a good thing to do.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Well it looks good to me. 8)


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Martin_TT said:


> Well it looks good to me. 8)


Well Jampott, does the 68 year old look good to you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Teehee said:


> Martin_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks good to me. 8)
> ...


No. She had a black head and a red body.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jampott said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > Martin_TT said:
> ...


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

VERY NICE WHEELS, I ALMOST BOUGHT A SET MYSELF


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

btw i forgot to ask, did u buy them new? i thought they were not made anymore???


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Mmmm, ambivalent on those wheels. Starting to look a bit 'Fast & the Furious' if you know what I mean, ie dangerously close to chavdom but not there yet.

Different though, pleased you like them.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

HOW DO YOU LIKE MINE????!!!! I LIKE BLACK A LOT!!!!!
I GOT A CHEAP PRICE QUOTED FOR ALL BLACK SO I DID IT!!!










@jampott: you are priceless :lol: cruel, but priceless :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

You are a cruel lot on here! So harsh... i'd understand if he had lex-arse lights, Type R badges and a 40ft subwoofer in the footwell () but he has just put black wheels on to what looks like a perfectly standard QS (had me fooled, although i should have read yr sig, cheers for pointing that out Rob).

Why dont you all have a go at Daves car then from TT shop then, hes got black wheels?! Or Tej? You wouldnt would you?! But yr happy to pick on our poor friend here...

Nothing wrong with the car, its just not the 'norm' which seems to be the only accepted way of getting a decent comment off of this forum. I like individuality... (within reason)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Must admit I quite like that, it's a good contrast. As Adam has said above, he has kept the car looking as OEM as possible, which is a big thumbs up in my book. Nice work fella.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeh thanx for that adam ttr. for once a nice comment, and theres me thinking this forum was a nice place some people cant help being a prick


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> HOW DO YOU LIKE MINE????!!!! I LIKE BLACK A LOT!!!!!
> I GOT A CHEAP PRICE QUOTED FOR ALL BLACK SO I DID IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take it back mate, they did a piss poor job of masking it off when spraying.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Martin, all you need now is a front set of Brembos or if u can stretch, Porsche calipers! Will change the whole look again!

I'd def get saving!


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

If i could, i would. trying to run and maintain the thing costs a fortune anyway im only 21. i put new discs and pads on it all round the other month. so ill do the engine nxt and myb a front grille


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

looks HARD AS NAILS !!!!! Good Work mate


----------



## STEF7 (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice!! :wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

i really like it!!

I was looking at getting those wheels before my QS's there rs007's or something?

Thumbs up mate, looks awesome!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

looks like i've unlocked all the nice comments for you Martin hehe


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Martin, where did you get the wheels from, who makes them, how much do they weigh (excluding the paint you painted them with!  ), and how much were they?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

he bought them of J444YDE for Â£100 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Martin_TT said:


> If i could, i would. trying to run and maintain the thing costs a fortune anyway im only 21. i put new discs and pads on it all round the other month. so ill do the engine nxt and myb a front grille


I was only joking  I do think that the black wheels are a bit too "strong" but that imo and it differs from yours (else the world would be a boring place )
Are those the RS9 or 007 or something type wheels from Rochford? (saw them there I think)
They look really good apart from the black :? (I really thinks it's too much, maybe try a polished lip?)

But the car looks real good, don't really like the QS style but have to say clean and OEM. Not chav.



Adam TTR said:


> he bought them of J444YDE for Â£100 :lol: :lol:


Class :lol:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep, I like the polished lip look, saw these at Gaydon this year and thought they looked great:









[Black QS replicas BTW]


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Bought them from another forum member. He had them sprayed a month prior to selling dont know what they cost new but paid a few hundred for them


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Martin_TT said:


> Bought them from another forum member. He had them sprayed a month prior to selling dont know what they cost new but paid a few hundred for them


18" RS007 8018RS4007Fitment incorrect for your car!! Â£ 506.38 Â£ 595.00 
4 * Brand New 8x18" 9 Spoke RS007 Style Alloy Wheels. Fitted with Brand New Premium Performance 225/40/18 Tyres. Fitments available 5x108 et42. Price includes bolts, caps & badges.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Their 19"s


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

A distinctive look with the black roof, wheels, mirrors and wing contrasting against the red. Personally I'm not a fan of black wheels (sorry Tej) but it certainly stands out. Fair play to you.


----------



## lankan95 (Sep 20, 2006)

good choice, one of the best looking TT! :wink:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanx boys, going back to what *jampott* said about trying to make it look like a QS. 
If you havent noticed theres thousands of people putting V6 bumpers, honeycomb grilles,3 bar grilles and all kinds of other stuff to try and make it look either different or make it look like a different model of car. so whats the difference between me spraying my roof etc and someone puttin different bumpers on theirs......none. One word ... *mod-edit*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Martin_TT said:


> Thanx boys, going back to what *jampott* said about trying to make it look like a QS.
> If you havent noticed theres thousands of people putting V6 bumpers, honeycomb grilles,3 bar grilles and all kinds of other stuff to try and make it look either different or make it look like a different model of car. so whats the difference between me spraying my roof etc and someone puttin different bumpers on theirs......none. One word ... *mod-edit*


I had a v6 valance on mine. I'm not saying making changes are wrong, per se... look at the photo in my sig pic, it was hardly standard itself...

It isn't just me that thinks it looks awful - just like it isn't just you that thinks it looks good.

I just question why you'd want to go the whole hog and try and replicate a QS. It wasn't Audi's brightest idea in the first place.

You seemed to suggest that it was done because it was "cheap". If that is the case, you're the *mod-edit*, not me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Martin_TT said:


> Thanx boys, going back to what *jampott* said about trying to make it look like a QS.
> If you havent noticed theres thousands of people putting V6 bumpers, honeycomb grilles,3 bar grilles and all kinds of other stuff to try and make it look either different or make it look like a different model of car. so whats the difference between me spraying my roof etc and someone puttin different bumpers on theirs......none. One word ... *mod-edit*


Oh, and the difference is... the bumpers are nice, the roof is *mod-edit*.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

I aint either guna bother. This will go on for ages. You have your taste .. i have mine... It looks better than just a standard red TT and because of the money involved i did it. but like i say you have your taste and so do millions of other people


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Jampott I can think of at least 2 others on this forum that have done a QS lookalike...

You arent making yrself very popular being nasty to people. Cant we all be friends? Make love not war?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Jampott I can think of at least 2 others on this forum that have done a QS lookalike...
> 
> You arent making yrself very popular being nasty to people. Cant we all be friends? Make love not war?


I'm not being nasty, and the name-calling was Martin's idea.

I quite like taking the rear seats out and fitting the bar / net. That's functional. But turning your perfectly good TT into a copy of a QS just seems to be a strange thing to do.

Certainly opinion on the QS was extremely mixed (to say the least) when it was released by Audi - so it isn't surprising that people might think it odd that someone would pay money to do that to their own car.

The forum isn't a popularity contest, and anyone who thinks it is, needs to have a long hard look at themselves. We aren't all here to post "oooh my God, I love that..." opinions, no matter what tat people attach to their car. I don't (yet) think that having an opinion makes me nasty, any more than someone calling me a dickhead is. Sorry, that's just life.

I don't expect you to like my choice of car, either. But I'm not going to slap some "special edition" stickers on it to make it look like a limited edition. Pointless.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

understood...

You definately are the Simon Cowell of this forum


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey fellas looks different he's happy his car so lets chill [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> understood...
> 
> You definately are the Simon Cowell of this forum


Have you seen tims trousers as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Martin_TT said:


> One word ... *mod-edit*


Now, I did feel somewhat over-zealous deleting every instance that got quoted, but Martin, please note, no personal attacks. Ta.


----------



## jet:) (Nov 5, 2006)

As before if you like it thats cool and asking for opinions is not asking for approval or at least I hope not . It looks different and thats always a good thing 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I actually quite like it, makes the car look agressive.

Had he of painted the roof black prior to the QS being released would that of been ok?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> I actually quite like it, makes the car look agressive.
> 
> Had he of painted the roof black prior to the QS being released would that of been ok?


Not to me. I'm not a fan of that particular brand of two-tonery. I thought it was a mistake for Audi to do it.

I do like the black tipped exhausts though. It isn't all doom and gloom.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i quite like it too....its not chavy-ish which is good!!!!!

chrome lipped rims would look nice i think :?: 8)


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

I apologise for my outburst. must be that time of the month :-*


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> Certainly opinion on the QS was extremely mixed (to say the least) when it was released by Audi - so it isn't surprising that people might think it odd that someone would pay money to do that to their own car.


Yahoo Cars "While Others Struggle To Imitate, Audi Forges Ahead With The Sportiest TT To Date"
http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/car-reviews/ca ... 04432.html

C4 Driven "The TT quattro Sport coupe is the proposed answer to the dilemma: just 1000 will be made, which means that there won't be one on every block in West London, for a start"
http://www.channel4.com/4car/di/audi/tt/1061/1

Cartype - "The TT quattro sport is the most systematic interpretation yet of a purist sports car philosophy in the Audi TT"
http://www.cartype.com/page.cfm?id=1064 ... LL&dec=ALL

Fourtitude - "A new and even more acutely performance-focused version of the iconic Audi TT sports car joins the range in Britain this month, combining increased power with reduced weight to give driver satisfaction absolute priority. Limited to just 1,000 right-hand-drive examples, the new Audi TT CoupÃ© quattro Sport is now available"
http://fourtitude.rely.net/cgi-bin/artm ... cgi/6/1072

EVO - "There was a tautness about our TT quattro Sport that made it feel like it had clocked up barely 90 miles, let alone 9000. Quality runs deep in this rather special Audi, and we're not just talking smooth switchgear action, crisp shut-lines and hewn-from-solid integrity. While they all contributed to the feel-good factor, it was the way the Sport TT felt on the road - specifically the tight, precise yet supple damping - that let you know you were driving something a cut above.
The Sport is by far the most focused TT there is"
http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evolong ... sport.html

World Car Fans - "More output and less weight â€" coupled with the superior qualities of quattro permanent four-wheel drive â€" are the key ingredients of undiluted driving pleasure and perfect handling. The Audi TT quattro sport is an authentic sports car that focuses even more strongly on sportiness and driving fun than the regular TT"
http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cfm?Ne ... ountry/gcf

I really enjoyed reading about the QS before i bought it. Now i have one i am really enjoying driving it. Not sure what was mixed about the reviews. Look forward to recieving info on that.

Bit of of a caustic crowd on here though of late. :?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I suggest you go back and read the forum member's comments on the styling. I'm not talking about performance, interior or handling changes - simply the colour schemes and, more specifically, the roof colour.

Opinion was, indeed, mixed.

As for "Bit of of a caustic crowd on here though of late." (sic) - maybe so, but don't count me amongst the "of late" crowd. Not only have I been here for yonks, I've always been caustic. :roll:


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

pics of my red tt with 19" catalunyas in graphite http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lindum ... 49&.src=ph


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not to my taste but then again, taste is personal. When I was your age, I lived not too far away from you in Lightwater and ran around in a 1970 Red Corvette. It was not "concours" and whilst I kept the interior and exterior standard, I did a few subtle "upgrades" in the engine department. Some of the more stuffy members of the Corvette Club didn't like what I did but I didn't care. It was mine and I loved it (for the next 10 years!).

My point is that whilst I (and a number of others on here) may not particularly like it, we are most probably a different generation. Which brings me onto another point. Why the need for text speak on some of your posts? For goodness sake boy! :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh come on folks, this is what bbs/forums were designed for!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

episteme said:


> Oh come on folks, this is what bbs/forums were designed for!!


If that is you in the picture on the left of your post, shouldn't you be in bed by now? School in the morning! :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

BreTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on folks, this is what bbs/forums were designed for!!
> ...


Haha, no, was a school disco night (you can see that the missus unlike me, made a real effort with the school uniform thing :lol


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Going all the way back to page one..... I've painted Airfix models that ended up looking better than that. That's one horrible car :? The QS was bad enough but......

You maybe interested in this - see the For Sale Section


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

episteme said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Ok, I'll ask the question again. What the heck are you doing on here still? I have an excuse - I'm an old married man!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Going all the way back to page one..... I've painted Airfix models that ended up looking better than that. That's one horrible car :? The QS was bad enough but......


Beaaach :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Martin_TT said:


> Hi all just put some new rims on the car. Just thought id see what you think


I like [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

*SAINT* oh my sides are killing me with laughter. ive seen far worse cars on here than mine. yours probably looks worse.[/quote]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think this thread should now be locked as it has run it's course and seems to be now an argument rather than saying or impling anything constructive


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Well lest not forget that the internet is SERIOUS F***ING BUSINESS


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Martin_TT said:


> *SAINT* oh my sides are killing me with laughter. ive seen far worse cars on here than mine. yours probably looks worse.


Dude with the greatest amount of respect your OP started with:



> Hi all just put some new rims on the car. Just thought id see what you think


May I suggest that the next time you paint something or whatever, you put:



> Hi all just painted *insert item here* on my car. I don't give a shit what you think, but I'm going to show you anyway.


Win win.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

Blue peter badge is on its way my friend


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> Martin_TT said:
> 
> 
> > *SAINT* oh my sides are killing me with laughter. ive seen far worse cars on here than mine. yours probably looks worse.
> ...


Nice work, fella.


----------

